
Ask HN: Career in Cybersecurity Industry - virjoyshortage
Hi everyone. I think this is the first time for me to post a question in hacker news. Currently, I am an ICT infrastructure engineer for like 6 years. I feel that my knowledge is too general. I think it is time to develp my specialty. I am still interested in the IT industry. But there are too many areas of IT. I am considering about the cybersecurity and data science. But I am not sure how the career path and real job of cybersecurity and data science. Anyone can share your thoughts? Thanks!
======
rasikjain
Both the Cybersecurity and Data Science are niche fields. You cannot go wrong
by choosing either.

Regarding Cybersecurity, most of the companies are realizing the importance of
incorporating security during the early phase of product cycle. Hiring is in
uptrend with regards to security jobs. Having a certification similar to CISSP
or CEH will help. Security has many domains, based on your experience you have
to specialize in either network, web, systems, IAM, operations etc. Having
experience in one of the language like python will definitely help. Good luck
with your search.

~~~
virjoyshortage
Thank you so much for your reply Rasikjain! It is really helpful. Actually, I
am thinking about a domain that I can work for the next 10-15 years as a
specialty. So I am might be kind of afraid in a situation I need to start over
again in the new domain 5-10 years later. So I am struggling which the
domain/industry I am going to change. Thanks again!

